# 45 colt +p load



## mark101 (Jul 19, 2010)

I need some advise on a factory corbon load for deer hunting.Its the 45 colt +p 225gr dpx load.Muzzle velocity 1200 fsp and 720 ftlbs at the muzzle.The load is going to be for my son who is small framed and a little recoil sensative.He will be using my srh 454 and recoil should not be to bad.Just wondering if the load is enough for a clean kill on a deer. thanks for any advice


----------



## chuckdog (Jul 19, 2010)

1200 fps and 720 ftlbs. of energy @ the muzzle? I can't see why not. Shot placement, and knowing the limits of both the load and the shooter is all he'll need to know. The Super is a very forgiving revolver even with the 300gr. full power Casull loads. From what I've read, the corbon bullet should be very much at home whitetail hunting.


----------



## seeemmiss (Jul 19, 2010)

They killed a bunch of Indians with 250 grain round nose at about 700 fps a few years ago. I bet when they were hungry, they shot a few deer with the same load. I would say that round will be more than enough. Remember that people are still shooting them with long bows and cedar arrows all around the county.


----------



## jmoser (Jul 20, 2010)

Inside 50-75 yards a 225 gr .452" JHP bullet above 1000 fps will kill any deer that walks.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jul 20, 2010)

And big hogs too, mine does.


----------



## JWarren (Jul 20, 2010)

jmoser said:


> Inside 50-75 yards a 225 gr .452" JHP bullet above 1000 fps will kill any deer that walks.



x 2


----------



## idsman75 (Aug 1, 2010)

Plenty of power.  A friend of mine took a deer (just a few yards away) with a SWC lead bullet cast from wheel weights.  About 230 grains over 9 grains of Unique.  Merely a really stout target load not close to approaching the Corbon cartridges you're asking about.


----------



## DeucesWild (Aug 3, 2010)

I got some of the Georgia Arms 45+p 250 grn Deer Stoppers and they have plenty of power for a whitetail


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 3, 2010)

John Linebaugh's wife kills antelope with a 4 3/4", .45 colt loaded with 260gr cast bullets, at around 950 fps. 
Just gotta poke it in the right spot.


----------



## 84BravoJ8 (Aug 17, 2010)

The load is fine for deer, to me the only question is if your son is comfortable shooting the load, after the first shoot will he quickly take a second shot if needed?

I have shot a lot of 45 Colt 300 grain Corbon +P 1300 FPS in my Ruger Blackhawk and it was not that bad, as far a recoil goes, but I do not know if a little guy would enjoy shooting that load!

You may want to let him practice with the load to see if he can shoot it comfortably. The blast may be a turn off for a young shooter.


----------



## JWarren (Aug 30, 2010)

I know this has been posted on here before, but it is worth a repost as it pertains to what is necessary in terms of muzzle velocity/muzzle energy in a handgun load for clean kills on deer sized animals.

This is  a direct quote from an article written by John Linebaugh, an icon in development of handgun hunting rounds and custom hunting handguns.

John's comment,

"I have seen my wife shoot two or three mule deer and about eight antelope now with a .45 Colt. The load she has used almost exclusively for seven years now is a 260 Keith slug at 900 fps out of a 4 3/4" Seville revolver. This will consistently shoot length ways and exit on mule deer and antelope at 100 yards.

It kills in my estimation better than a .270 or .30-06 class rifle as it acts a lot like an arrow and doesn't excite the animal.  No whistles or bells, just honest consistent performance.

I have used this load on two antelope with exacting results. In my early hunting years I used the same 260 gr Keith at 1,400 fps. out of a dozen antelope and one mule deer I have personally taken I can't see that it stops them one bit better than the 900 fps load. Why, well history will tell us, as Elmer said. Once you shoot completely  through your intended target you've done all you can do."

I feel compelled to accept this info at face value as I have seen the same thing from comparable .44mag loads. And, it is important because these are loads that are near "mouse *****" category, easy for anyone to master and shoot well, yet very deadly to hunt with.


----------



## Richard P (Aug 31, 2010)

Does the son practice with a 22 so he develops the shot placement ? There is a good amount of eye and muscle coordination that takes place. Stepping up through 38s and into the 45 will carry that into the hunting field. Have him use hearing protection. Use it in the field, too.


----------

